
Reporting Code Diff - Anon84
http://codebetter.com/blogs/patricksmacchia/archive/2009/08/04/reporting-code-diff.aspx
======
gjm11
In case it saves anyone else the few minutes' work it took me to figure out
what this actually is and why anyone would care:

There's a tool called NDepend, which supposedly does all sorts of analysis on
C# and VB.NET code. It has a vaguely SQL-like query language in which you can
express things like "find all methods that are public, were present in an
earlier version of this code, but aren't there any more" and can generate
reports based on the queries. (Query language briefly described at
<http://www.ndepend.com/Features.aspx#CQL> .)

The article being linked to here was written by (I think) the (principal?)
author of NDepend, and describes how to use it to produce a report on what has
changed in your code between two versions: what methods have been added, had
their visibility changed, etc.

I'm not quite sure why Anon84 (1) posted a link to that blog entry rather than
something more general about NDepend and what it can do, or (2) didn't post
any further explanation. But perhaps my perceived lack of #2 is just because
I'm dim...

~~~
johns
Smacchia is definitely the author of NDepend and he _loves_ to post about it
(mostly in .NET circles, this is the first I've seen outside of that), but
position it in a way that he uses the product and shows it off, but not by
talking about the product, but by talking about all the methodologies it
extols and all the things you should be doing that this product will make you
feel guilty about not doing.

